

Just launched Mobile-friendly website before Google update.Any glitches? - growthape
http://www.cloudways.com/

======
a3n
I didn't look from mobile, so not what you asked, but here are some first
impression comments.

1\. Rendered in desktop Firefox I was pleasantly surprised. There was no
horizontal scroll bar, everything rendered withing the size of browser that I
was using, not one that a designer assumed. So many "busy" sites (lots of UI
features and activity) seem to assume full screen browsers. So, nice.

2\. Rendered in desktop lynx (a text-only browser) looked like full content
and activity was available and sane. I haven't done much on the front end, but
when I do I check it in lynx, assuming that if it doesn't suck there then it's
probably usable on mobile and in accessible readers.

3\. Related to 2, it appears that the order of content displayed in lynx is
essentially the same as desktop firefox. You can see counter examples if you
look at any advertising-heavy commercial site in lynx; you'll see pages of
content that were never meant to be displayed, followed way at the bottom by
the actual content. The actual content may or may not be in the same order as
the desktop experience.

I think of content ordering as meta-content. You present it in a particular
order for a reason. So again, nice job here.

4\. I am not a UI or UX professional and I don't know what I'm talking about.
This is based purely on what has annoyed me in the past. Your site has very
little annoyance for me.

Screenshots:

[http://i.imgur.com/dv5iTUR.png](http://i.imgur.com/dv5iTUR.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/SDHEmRm.png](http://i.imgur.com/SDHEmRm.png)

~~~
growthape
Thanks for the help brother :)

